# Sasha is gone...



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Its with a heavy heart that i wanted to share with you guys that Sasha passed away yesterday. She hadn't been eating of late and lost a ton of weight and muscle mass. It was time. We were with her when she crossed and she went amazingly peacefully. I hope now that she is running free and trying hard not to harass the squirrels, groundhogs and bunnies. She was a whopping15 years and 2 months. I am really going to miss her.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that you lost Sasha. I hope you have lots of photos and memories to comfort you, and many good friends and family around you who understand. What a blessing that she made it until 15!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am so sorry . 15 years wow it is rare you here shepherds or any large breed dog living that long that is a blessing. Sash will be watching over you always.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss, it's never easy even when we know it's time...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry you lost your girl. 15 is a good, long life. It’s never easy.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

"She took my heart and ran with it, I hope she's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with her's forever"
Your post reminded me of a verse I have written down for my Cody.
Rest in peace Sasha. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

readaboutdogs said:


> "She took my heart and ran with it, I hope she's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with her's forever"
> Your post reminded me of a verse I have written down for my Cody.
> Rest in peace Sasha. Peace to you and your family.


Love this. Thank you.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

I’m so sorry, it’s never easy. I’m glad you got as long with her as you did.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Clare. What an amazing long life Sasha had! RIP, sweet girl. ?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, what a long wonderful life of love. I'm so very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. Run on Sasha.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

That quote is from Patricia McConnell. A friend posted it in memory of my dog, Ranger, when I lost him in 2016.
He was my Hearing Ear dog, so he held a very special place in my heart.

So sorry for your loss! 



> _'There's a stone I had made for Luke at the top of the hill road, where the pasture opens wide and the setting sun highlights the words carved into its face. "That'll do, Luke, that'll do." The words are said to working dogs all over the world when the chores are done and the flock is settled: "That'll do dog, come home now, your work is done." Luke's work is done too. *He took my heart and ran with it, and he's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with his, forever*. Patricia McConnell, For the Love of a Dog_"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Clare said:


> Its with a heavy heart that i wanted to share with you guys that Sasha passed away yesterday. She hadn't been eating of late and lost a ton of weight and muscle mass. It was time. We were with her when she crossed and she went amazingly peacefully. I hope now that she is running free and trying hard not to harass the squirrels, groundhogs and bunnies. She was a whopping15 years and 2 months. I am really going to miss her.


I am so sorry, but that is a great age for a German Shepherd. It speaks of the care that you gave her, and of the bond that she had with you. I am glad it was peaceful. I know it is hard now, but maybe making a collage of pictures of the wonderful times you had with her, I mean, a lot happens in fifteen years, and if you had her that whole time, or even a number of years, pictures that mark that time, I don't know, but I think it helps me to celebrate a beautiful life.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry for your loss....RIP girl....


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

The house will seem strange and empty without her. Take the time to embrace the tears. Be assured that most of us are crying right along side you.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

selzer said:


> I am so sorry, but that is a great age for a German Shepherd. It speaks of the care that you gave her, and of the bond that she had with you. I am glad it was peaceful. I know it is hard now, but maybe making a collage of pictures of the wonderful times you had with her, I mean, a lot happens in fifteen years, and if you had her that whole time, or even a number of years, pictures that mark that time, I don't know, but I think it helps me to celebrate a beautiful life.





Clare said:


> Its with a heavy heart that i wanted to share with you guys that Sasha passed away yesterday. She hadn't been eating of late and lost a ton of weight and muscle mass. It was time. We were with her when she crossed and she went amazingly peacefully. I hope now that she is running free and trying hard not to harass the squirrels, groundhogs and bunnies. She was a whopping15 years and 2 months. I am really going to miss her.


So sorry for your loss. ?


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

A peaceful end to a long happy life where she was loved...
I don't think any of us can ask for more than that. 

Rest in peace Sasha, and Clare, take care! 
I think people who don't have dogs often don't understand how sad we feel...don't let it get to you.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

So very, very sorry


----------



## Jessica Gertig Cooper (Dec 3, 2019)

So very sorry for your loss . . . they do take a piece of our heart. No matter the time you can never be ready.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. Many years of awesome memories


----------

